# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Εκτυπωτής EPSON και έγχωμα μελάνια

## Tirinini

Έχω έναν εκτυπωτή Epson Stylus DX 7400. Ο εν λόγω εκτυπωτής παίρνει τέσσερα διαφορετικά cartridges, ένα μαύρο, ένα κίτρινο, ένα μπλε κι ένα κόκκινο. Τον εκτυπωτή τον χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για ασπρόμαυρες εκτυπώσεις, παρόλα αυτά τα οι στάθμες των υπολοίπων cartridges ολοένα και μειώνονται με την πάροδο του χρόνου κι επομένως καταλήγω να πληρώνω για μελάνια που δεν χρησιμοποιώ. Ο δε εκτυπωτής αρνείται να εκτυπώσει ασπρόμαυρα αν έχει αδειάσει έστω κι ένα από τα υπόλοιπα cartridges. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν συμμετέχουν τα υπόλοιπα χρώματα με κάποιο τρόπο στις ασπρόμαυρες εκτυπώσεις ή αν φαίνονται με την πάροδο του χρόνου ολοένα και πιο άδεια από το λογισμικό της Epson ακόμα κι όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούνται? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## makatas

Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι όταν εκτυπώνω μαύρο επιλέγω μέσω του μενού ιδιοτήτων του εκτυπωτή, στην καρτέλα χρώμα, να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο η μαύρη κεφαλή εκτύπωσης. Πράγμα που μάλλον σημαίνει ότι όταν δεν το επιλέγεις, συμμετέχουν και τα άλλα χρώματα για "καλύτερη πιστότητα".

----------


## wizard_xrc

Έχω και εγώ Epson (Stylus SX130). Όπως σωστά λέει ο Μάκης, για να καταναλώνεται αποκλειστικά μόνο μαύρο, πρέπει να κάνεις τικ την επιλογή "Grayscale" ή "Κλίμακα γκρί". Το εκνευριστικό που έχουν οι συγκεκριμένοι εκτυπωτές είναι οτι οποιοδήποτε χρώμα και να τελειώσει, δεν σε αφήνει να εκτυπώσεις οτιδήποτε, ακόμα και ασπρόμαυρα ! Πχ, σου τελείωσε το μπλέ ? Δεν μπορείς να εκτυπώσεις μόνο μαύρο... Η απάντηση της Epson είναι οτι αυτό γίνεται γιατί άμα πας να εκτυπώσεις με άδειο κάποιο χρώμα, θα πάρει αέρα το φυσίγγιο ψεκασμού, και μετά ακόμα και αν βάλεις καινούριο μελάνι, δεν θα "κατεβαίνει". Εγω αυτό που έκανα είναι να τα σκάσω μια φορά και πήρα όλα τα μελάνια, και μετά πάντα grayscale εκτύπωση για να μην καταναλώνονται τα υπόλοιπα. από το καλοκαίρι είναι έτσι, και έχω χαλάσει μόνο το μισό μαύρο, το οποίο κανει 8 € original  :Cool:

----------


## luhe98922

Δυστυχώς φταίει περισσότερο ο τρόπος που ο εκτυπωτής υπολογίζει την χρήση μελανιού. Κάθε φορά που τον ανάβεις μπορεί να κάνει και έναν μίνι καθαρισμό κεφαλών που σημαίνει οτι χάνεις και λίγο απο εκεί.
Πάρε φασόν cartridges που ξαναγεμίζουν από το ebay, ή βρές από εδώ (φασόν πάλι) αυτές που δεν ξαναγεμίζουν αλλά όταν τις βγάζεις το chip που έχουν πάνω επανεκκινεί και όταν τις ξαναβάζεις ο εκτυπωτής τις βλέπει γεμάτες. 
υ.γ
το εικονικό ξαναγέμισμα γίνεται και στις πρώτες
όσον αφορά τις δεύτερες είναι πολύ πιθανόν ο τύπος που θα τις πουλάει να μην γνωρίζει οτι έχουν αυτή την ικανότητα και να σε κοιτάει σαν χαζός αν του τις ζητήσεις έτσι.
Τέλος αυτά ισχύουν για εμένα στον Epson Stylus DX8400, οπότε results may vary

----------


## makatas

Αλήθεια επειδή έχω ψάξει αρκετά και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποια είναι τα φασόν cartridges, αν θα έχουν πρόβλημα με το τσιπάκι και τα γεμίσματα, μπορείς να μου πεις πως μπορώ να βρω για hp μαύρο 338? Officejet 6200.

----------


## Tirinini

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ανέκαθεν στις εκτυπώσεις χρησιμοποιώ την επιλογή μόνο μαύρο μελάνι και την τιμή γάμα 2.2 (έχει και 1. :Cool: . Ενδεχομένως να μου τρώει όλα τα έγχρωμα μελάνια σε κάποια διαδικασία καθαρισμού των κεφαλών κάθε φορά που τον ξεκινάω. Ίσως τελικά η λύση είναι να αγοράσω κάποιον αποκλειστικά ασπρόμαυρο εκτυπωτή. Λουκά επειδή δεν κατάλαβα μήπως μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι παίζει ακριβώς με το "εικονικό γέμισμα" και που μπορώ να βρω τέτοια cartridges?

----------


## chip

όλοι οι Inkjet εκτυπωτές είτε τυπώσεις είτε όχι καταναλώνουν μελάνι για να μην βουλώσουν τα ακροφύσια της κεφαλής τους...
κάποιοι εκτυπωτές είναι περισσότερο αντοικονομικοί και κάποιοι λιγότερο... Γενικά όσο ποιο ακριβός είναι ένας εκτυπωτής τόσο ποιο οικονομικός είναι στα μελάνια (ειτε Inkjet είτε Laser) και αυτό ισχύει ακόμα και για το επαναγέμισμά τους.
Αν κάποιος εκτυπώνει κυρίως ασπρομαυρα τότε πρέπει να παρει Laser, και ο δεύτερος εκτυπωτής που θα έχει να έχει cartridge που το μελάνι και η κεφαλί να είναι ένα ώστε αφού θα τυπώνει ελάχιστα έγχρωμα και να βουλώσει η κεφαλή να μην παει για πέταμα ο εκτυπωτής.
(υποθέτω η αγορά δύο Laser ενός καλού ασπρόμαυρου και ενός φθηνού έγχρωμου είναι πολυτέλεια στην εποχή μας...)

----------


## luhe98922

@Trinini
δες εδώ 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CISS-Refilla...item416f7f3a60
σημειωτέον είναι το πρώ το που είδα μπροστά μου, αν τα βάλεις με σειρά τιμής και το ψάξεις λίγο ενδεχομένως να βρείς καλύτερη προσφορά
εικονικό ξαναγέμισμα... :Lol:  Εννοώ οτι όταν βγάλεις το cartridge από τον εκτυπωτή και το ξαναβάλεις μετά από λίγο, ο εκτυπωτής το βλέπει σαν καινούριο και γεμάτο.
αυτό έχει το καλό οτι μπορείς να ξαναγεμίσεις τις κασσέτες σου αν πάρεις τέτοιες που σου έδειξα πάνω ή αν έχεις αυτές που δεν ξαναγεμίζουνε μπορείς να εκμεταλλευτείς όλο το μελάνι που υπάρχει μέσα στην κασσέτα (τι, νομίζατε πως όταν ο εκτυπωτής βγάλει άδεια την κασσέτα, έχει τελειώσει και το μελάνι μέσα της??)

@makatas για HP δεν ξέρω να σου πώ γιατί ποτέ δεν είχα ΗP. Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στο μαγαζί που παίρνεις τα μελάνια σου όμως. Ζήτα noname ή ακόμα και απλά "φασον" κασσέτες και αυτός θα ξέρει να σου πει αν υπάρχουν για το μοντέλο σου, αν έχει, αν ξαναγεμίζουν κλπ.

----------

makatas (15-01-13)

----------


## oldhag

πρεπει να εχει ολα τα μελανια για να εκτυπωσει ασπρομαυρα

----------


## Magneto

Και η δικη μου εμπειρια. Εχω ακομα στην αποθηκη εναν Epson stylus που χαλασε η κεφαλη. Προσπαθησα με συριγγες και υγρο καθαρισμου να ξεβουλωσω τα ακροφυσια, διχως αποτελεσμα.
Να αντικαταστησω κεφαλη μαλλον δεν μπορω να βρω, οποτε τον κρατησα μονο για τα εξαρτηματα.

Ο εκτυπωτης αυτος εχει 4 ανεξαρτητα μελανια που στην μια ακρη τους εχουν τσιπ ελεγχου με 9 επαφες.
Σε αυτες τις επαφες γραφονται-διαβαζονται αριθμοι ψεκασμων.
Για γεμισμα των 4 δοχειων με νεο μελανι χρειαζεται reset στις επαφες.
Ακομα υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εχει τελειωσει το μελανι σε ενα δοχειο αλλα να εχει γεμισει η μνημη-τσιπ.

Η λυση γι αυτο ειναι το reseter. Αυτο ειναι ειδικο κυκλωμα που το συνδεεις στις επαφες του δοχειου και μηδενιζει το κοντερ-μνημη. Εχω τετοιο reseter οπως εχουν και αυτοι που εχουν καταστηματα.

Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για reseter ας στειλει π.μ.

----------


## oldhag

περιοχη?

----------


## Panoss

Έχω ένα Epson DX4450 και λέω να πάρω κιτ αναγόμωσης (; έτσι λέγεται;  :Confused1: ) .
To 'xει δοκιμάσει κανείς;
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάρω και μελάνια.
Υπάρχει σε κανένα μαγαζί εδώ Αθήνα;

Μήπως αξίζει να πάρω κάποια συμβατά (noname); Απ' αυτά έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;

----------


## agis68

> Και η δικη μου εμπειρια. Εχω ακομα στην αποθηκη εναν Epson stylus που χαλασε η κεφαλη. Προσπαθησα με συριγγες και υγρο καθαρισμου να ξεβουλωσω τα ακροφυσια, διχως αποτελεσμα.
> Να αντικαταστησω κεφαλη μαλλον δεν μπορω να βρω, οποτε τον κρατησα μονο για τα εξαρτηματα.
> 
> Ο εκτυπωτης αυτος εχει 4 ανεξαρτητα μελανια που στην μια ακρη τους εχουν τσιπ ελεγχου με 9 επαφες.
> Σε αυτες τις επαφες γραφονται-διαβαζονται αριθμοι ψεκασμων.
> Για γεμισμα των 4 δοχειων με νεο μελανι χρειαζεται reset στις επαφες.
> Ακομα υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εχει τελειωσει το μελανι σε ενα δοχειο αλλα να εχει γεμισει η μνημη-τσιπ.
> 
> Η λυση γι αυτο ειναι το reseter. Αυτο ειναι ειδικο κυκλωμα που το συνδεεις στις επαφες του δοχειου και μηδενιζει το κοντερ-μνημη. Εχω τετοιο reseter οπως εχουν και αυτοι που εχουν καταστηματα.
> ...




Μην τον διαλύσεις σε κομμάτια    το μελάνι μπορεί να χαλασε αλλά μπορεις να φτιάξεις ενα CNC και στη θέση της κεφαλής ενα Laser για κοπή.....Ετσι αποκτάς ενα φτηνό laser router......Cool!!!

----------


## asterixx25

Καλησπέρα.

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα, έχω ένα πολυμηχάνημα EPSON L210, αυτό που έχει εξωτερικό tank για τα μελάνια.

Ο εκτυπωτής βρισκόνταν στην αποθήκη 3-4 χρόνια χωρίς να λειτουργεί. Αποφάσισα να τον δοκιμάσω με μηδενικό αποτέλεσμα στην εκτύπωση. Το χαρτί έβγαινε λευκό. Βλέποντας μερικά βιντεάκια για το πώς καθαρίζουν την κεφαλή με νερό, Azax, και σύριγγα, έκανα το ίδιο. Η κεφαλή δείχνει να έχει ξεβουλώσει γιατί το υγρό φεύγει από τα jets σαν βροχή. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, ξαναβάζοντας την κεφαλή να τυπώσει το χαρτί βγαίνει πάλι λευκό! Μετά από αναγκαστικό καθαρισμό μέσω του προγράμματος του εκτυπωτή, δείχνει κάποια σημάδια βελτίωσης, αλλά μετά από 2-3 εκτυπώσεις το χαρτί αρχίζει και βγαίνει πιο άχρωμο. Στις φωτογραφίες έχω με την σειρά τις εκτυπώσεις αμέσως μετά τον πρώτο καθαρισμό μέσω εκτυπωτή και τις επόμενες 2-3 σελίδες.

Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να κάνω ή χρειάζεται νέα κεφαλή?

IMG_5768.jpgIMG_5769.jpgIMG_5770.jpg

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Έχει ξεραθεί το μελάνι μέσα στα σωλινακια από το δοχείο μέχρι τη κεφαλή.

----------


## asterixx25

> Έχει ξεραθεί το μελάνι μέσα στα σωλινακια από το δοχείο μέχρι τη κεφαλή.



Τα έχω τσεκάρει και αυτά. Φτάνει μελάνι μεχρι την κεφαλή. 
Επίσης έχω βάλει πίεση αέρα με την σύριγγα από το tank, και βγαίνει μελάνι από το κάτω μέρος της κεφαλής.

Κάτι πρέπει να παίζει με την κεφαλή και δεν δουλεύει σωστά...?

Γενικα έχω κάνει όλους τους μηχανικούς καθαρισμούς που παρουσιάζονται σε διαφορά βιντεος, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει κάτι...

----------


## vasilllis

https://youtu.be/pgC3hopyFXM ριξε μια ματια

----------

